# Not enough storage is available to process this command.



## kirken (Aug 11, 2006)

when i start up my computer it goes into the BSOD ... then it restarts and it's fine ... until the next time i turn it on when it repeats the same process ... so i check my Event Viewer to see what error is logged ... there are two simultaneous errors:

1) The HTTP service failed to start due to the following error: 
Not enough storage is available to process this command. 

2) The SSDP Discovery Service service depends on the HTTP service which failed to start 
because of the following error: 
Not enough storage is available to process this command.

can anyone translate this for me? does anyone know a fix to this error? any help is appreciated ... thanks


----------



## bonk (Sep 8, 2005)

It can be caused by a virus so do some scans on your PC.

If you know about the Registry you could try this link....don't attempt it if you are unsure.

http://64.233.183.104/search?q=cach...e+to+process+this+command&hl=en&ct=clnk&cd=11


----------



## MysticEyes (Mar 30, 2002)

You might also check that your Virtual Memory/paging file is large enough and that your C: Drive isn't jammed packed, preventing it from expanding as needed.


----------

